# labels that "sublimate" into the fabric.. can be heat pressed



## MR_RYE (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi there,
I saw a tag somewhere that comes on a sheet that you can print.. the the material basically "melts" or sublimates into the fabric.. you would use this instead of an "itchy" tag.
Does anyone know what I am talking about and where I can find this substrate?

thanks


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We created our own custom label and are sublimating them into the label area of the shirt. This is just an additional step we take to create custom tees.


----------

